
Is a 'Virtual Company' Worth the Effort? - michael_nielsen
http://www.law.com/jsp/lawtechnologynews/PubArticleLTN.jsp?id=1202448133306&slreturn=1&hbxlogin=1
======
StavrosK
What's a virtual company? If it's just a company you can run from wherever,
I've been running my own, UK-based company (Stochastic Technologies) for a
year now, with great success. I don't even need to be in the UK ever, my
accountant does all the filing and most other things can be done online...

------
Nrsolis
vermontvirtual.org doesn't resolve. Does anyone know what's going on there?

~~~
iqster
Happy IPV6 Day!

* I tend to lose karma anytime I make a joke on HN. I don't understand why as I believe it doesn't contradict HN guidelines. Maybe I'm just not that funny? :-p _

~~~
jasonkostempski
I laughed :)

